# Seiko Diver Dilemma



## Snapper Seven (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi guys,

I'm looking for a Seiko diver and would really like a 007 however I have small wrists - around 6 inches (quite pathetic really) and wonder if the 007 will look a little too big and out of place. To that end I am considering an SKX031 as I understand this to be a little smaller and tidier but having looked at Roy's site he states that the 031 is only 1mm smaller.

To this end could someone offer some views on whether the 007 will be too big? Some side by side comparisons of the two would be useful plus an on the wrist photo if you have pipe cleaners for arms too if pos.

I've pinched this pic from another 'place' - hope no one minds - is the one on the right a 007? Looks like it to me. Also looks quite a bit bigger.










I'll be wearing it on either an oyster bracelet or something like a Bond NATO.

Thanks for any advice.

SS


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2007)

Snapper Seven said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm looking for a Seiko diver and would really like a 007 however I have small wrists - around 6 inches (quite pathetic really) and wonder if the 007 will look a little too big and out of place. To that end I am considering an SKX031 as I understand this to be a little smaller and tidier but having looked at Roy's site he states that the 031 is only 1mm smaller.
> 
> ...


 Why not go to local jewellers and try them on,i love big watches 48mm ,my wrists are not massive but compared to yours i suppose big.Theres a danger of you buying a big watch to be manly







but if your not comfy with it you wont were it.If money wasnt a question i say buy a mis-size Omega sea master snug fit -sorry that didnt help







good luck mate


----------



## colinryan (Jul 8, 2007)

My wrists aren't much bigger than yours and I wear 40+mm watches quite comfortably, including an 007 (which goes between its bracelet and a variety of NATOs) and the significantly more chunky "monster."

I don't think you'll have too many problems, but maybe go for a NATO instead of the bracelet.


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

There's nothing pathetic about being small boned, or lean, as the case may be. Can't exactly find any body exercises to put muscle on your wrists, now, can you?









I have fairly small wrists and ordered the Dive Monster, which people say is rather big, even compared with many other divers. Removing many links from the bracelet hasn't compromised the balance of the watch. Okay, it's the heaviest watch I've ever owned and I'm aware of it on my wrist, in a way other watches have never been, but Seiko bracelets seem to be renowned for their comfort and weight proportion to the watch. It doesn't want to slip 'round, like some, because of this. Seiko do seem to have put some thought into balancing their watches, by virtue of their choice of straps. When the Monster arrived, I was a little aprehensive, but as soon as I put it on, I realised it didn't seem to be an issue, once you've got it on. You soon get used to wearing a diver. It's different to other watches, usually the cases are thicker than any dress watch you could own, but that's divers for you. When I put one of my old qaurtz watches back on, they felt insignificant and my wrist feels naked, without the Monster.

I'm even thinking now, of strapping it up with a leather military, which will make it seem even bigger.

Hope this helps.

Doc


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Whilst I don't have forearms like knitting needles, they aren't exactly 'Arnie' thickness (JoT, I had to take about 19 links out of your bracelet!







), I have worn a 007 for years with no problems. I would recommend the jubilee ss rather than a NATO if you're really bothered about it.

Re: exercises, Sly Stallone used a stick with a rope round it, with a weight tied at the bottom. He would repeatedly 'curl' the weight up and down, up and down to specifically build up his forearms/wrists. Oh aye, he also used to masturbate like a ******* (just in case you don't have any weights.......














)


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2007)

:*****:


----------



## Snapper Seven (Jun 26, 2007)

Ha you bunch of wa...llies!









Ok this is doing my head in now cos i'm not sure if I now prefer the 031 anyway...no wait...the 007 is still...oh I give up.

Trying them on first in a shop would be a good idea but doesn't seem possible, I work in Ipswich which has a few Seiko outlets but don't seem to stock the serious divers. I guess the story is going to be the same for most towns round me.

Maybe I should just buy the 007 and if it doesn't fit I'll move it on and replace with the 031?

SS


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

The trick is to buy the thickest, chunkiest straps you can find.

I'm a 6.5 incher, and I prefer to wear big watches on 4 ring Rhino's -










The thickness of the webbing plus the hardware make the watch head seem smaller.


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

My wrists are pretty much the same size as yours & I regularly wear a 007.

It looked fine on the original bracelet but really looks great on a bond Nato strap. The watch has never felt too big & it looks cool.

Excellent watches you won't regret getting one.

Dave


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

makky said:


> The trick is to buy the thickest, chunkiest straps you can find.
> 
> I'm a 6.5 incher, and I prefer to wear big watches on 4 ring Rhino's -
> 
> ...


So it really _is_ made from a tuna can!?

Thinking of buying one of those, to put on the kitchen wall.









Doc.


----------



## colinryan (Jul 8, 2007)

ETCHY said:


> It looked fine on the original bracelet but really looks great on a bond Nato strap. The watch has never felt too big & it looks cool.
> 
> Excellent watches you won't regret getting one.


I never liked the original bracelet, the mix of polished and brushed finish looked too gaudy for me. I mostly wear mine on a Bond NATO and I agree it does look great on that. It also sees action on a green NATO and latterly on an orange one (the orange is growing on me more and more):


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

The orange does indeed suit the 007.....stick to the one piece over the 2piece....it will sit lower on the wrist. Or get a bond nato off Roy...exellent quality. While your there, get an olive, black and grey, as well as a couple of the regimental natos as well RLT


----------



## Snapper Seven (Jun 26, 2007)

mrteatime- what do you mean by the one piece instead of the two piece. I was going to get my NATO's from Roy but can't see a reference to one or two piece.

Really liking that orange NATO for it too. Guess I'll have to get myself one of those too then!

Roy - expect a call tomorrow


----------



## andythebrave (Sep 6, 2005)

AFAIK two piece military straps have one length that runs all round your wrist plus overhang and another piece that covers most but not all of the wrist through which the first piece passes. This design is, of necessity, thicker at the point where the watch sits so your timepiece will sit prouder of the wrist than it would on a one piece which is basically the same as the first part of the two piece.

Or something.


----------



## Snapper Seven (Jun 26, 2007)

Boo - Roy doesn't have any 007 or 31's in stock at present. Got my name down though for both. Thought what the hell, if I don't like one (or both!) I doubt I will have any probs moving them on.

Thanks for the explanation Andy - _think_ I follow. I'll check with Roy when I speak to him just in case but I'll just go with what he has, rather he got my cash and not some Hong Kong dealer!

SS


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jun 25, 2006)

I have 6.5" wrists and can wear either no problem.

You will find the 031 feels smaller than the 007 because it is fractionally smaller and lot thinner.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

I have 6" wrists dead on and, whilst I don't have the 007 I did have a Black Monster and it fit my wrists perfectly and didn't look out of place.










Cheers

Mark


----------



## Snapper Seven (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks for that Mark, presume the OM is the same or bigger than a 007??

Of course now I am swaying towards an O&W M4 instead of the SKX031 as a more everyday wearer but will still have to have that 007









These watch forums are blink' costly places to be!

SS


----------

